# Teresa Shawl - dedicated to my mom



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi there! Here are some pics of my new design called the Teresa Shawl. I used a wonderful tight-twist sock weight yarn called Dragon Sock by Dragonfly Fibers on US 4 needles. It measures about 64" x 30". 

I named the shawl after my wonderful mom, Teresa Stubits. Although she is not a knitter, she loves and is fascinated by lace shawls. I choose the lace patterns for this design because they remind me of her--modern and bold (the body design), with a little bit of the traditional thrown in for good measure (the lace edge across the top). The textured lace is down-to-earth yet elegant at the same time, just like my mama! At almost 80 years old, I am so proud of how she continues to challenge herself daily and enjoys new things. She is a constant source of inspiration to me as the woman I hope to become one day. 

The pattern will be available within the next couple of weeks. Thanks for having a look!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!! Love it!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I'm in love with this one, truly lovely!


----------



## nikasm (Jan 28, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is beautiful and I look forward to the pattern.


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh wow!. . .another one of your beautiful creations to look in "awe" and wonder when I can start one of them. I have adored all of your shawls and it just amazes me everytime I see a new one.

Congratulations on this new shawl, especially that you are dedicating it to your mother. She will wear it proudly, as well as be thrilled that you are honoring her with this design 

Thanks for sharing with us. . . looking forward to the pattern :!: 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

It is beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

simply beautiful


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Another fantastic original design! The texture in Teresa reminds me of your Holbrook, another of my favorites. Aw heck, who am I kidding....every one of your designs just off my needles is my current favorite!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I love it and will be looking forward to the pattern! :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Stitchintwin said:


> Oh wow!. . .another one of your beautiful creations to look in "awe" and wonder when I can start one of them. I have adored all of your shawls and it just amazes me everytime I see a new one.
> 
> Congratulations on this new shawl, especially that you are dedicating it to your mother. She will wear it proudly, as well as be thrilled that you are honoring her with this design
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, you are so nice! I felt it was about time that my mom got her own shawl and had been wanting her to have one for a while... but I had to patiently wait until the inspiration came for just the right design. (These things seem to have a mind of their own.) She is pretty excited about the whole thing, I am happy to report!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> It's beautiful. All your shawls are beautiful.
> 
> I want to knit one. One my bucket list.


Thanks, that is very kind of you to say. And when it comes time for you to cross off "Dee shawl" off your bucket list, I look forward to seeing pics of your finished shawl!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Another fantastic original design! The texture in Teresa reminds me of your Holbrook, another of my favorites. Aw heck, who am I kidding....every one of your designs just off my needles is my current favorite!


I'm so glad to hear that! I am becoming a bit obsessed with textured lace... and I just love those twisted stitches! What fun they are to work and what a lot of bang for the buck, so to speak. I know you'll do a stunning job with this one, as you always do.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is gorgeous and such a lovely tribute your Mom.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!!! a very big wow!!! Your mom will be so proud and honored by this stunningly designed shawl. I love the color, I'll be making mine very close in color as yours. The texture is something else, are those twisted stitches so that the design is more defined?
Another delightful Dee design!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Incredible! Always so full of joy when I see a new DEE pattern!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Another incredible design! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It's so elegant.

I just love the texture - I'm really attracted to texture. For sure, this is my new favorite shawl design. Like Deeknits, every design you produce is my new favorite. lol!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome!!!!! It is beautiful!!! I am sure it is as beautiful as your mom. How nice of you to commemorate your mom this way. She will be thrilled!!! Your design work keeps getting better, Dee. I will be looking forward to seeing this pattern for sale. Keep them coming. You are soooooo talented!!! Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oh Wow! I absolutely LOVE this new design... Everything about it is simply ELEGANT: the textured design in the body, the darling edging along the wing span, and that added texture in the pointed border. I can guarantee you that there will be more than one Teresa coming from my needles. 

BTW, A big THANK YOU to this Teresa's name sake for giving us our Dee!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning!!!!! Love the color. My mother's name was Teresa also.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I second that one, thank you to Teresa's namesake!!!


AlderRose said:


> Oh Wow! I absolutely LOVE this new design... Everything about it is simply ELEGANT: the textured design in the body, the darling edging along the wing span, and that added texture in the pointed border. I can guarantee you that there will be more than one Teresa coming from my needles.
> 
> BTW, A big THANK YOU to this Teresa's name sake for giving us our Dee!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dee, your new design is a beauty! such gorgeous texture. I know this is gonna be a favorite for a lot of people.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous design,Dee! Can't wait to have your pattern... :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dee, each of your designs is more stunning than the last!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

wonderful! Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow!!! a very big wow!!! Your mom will be so proud and honored by this stunningly designed shawl. I love the color, I'll be making mine very close in color as yours. The texture is something else, are those twisted stitches so that the design is more defined?
> Another delightful Dee design!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Pat! The bottom of the triangles is defined by the single decreases and twisted stitches against a reverse stockinette background. So worked in a bit thicker sock yarn like I did, the texture will very evident, but even worked in a lighter fingering weight, there will still be excellent definition and texture. It's a fun way to make lace look very different.. it looks rather modern compared to traditional lace, almost with an Art Deco feel to it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Incredible! Always so full of joy when I see a new DEE pattern!


Gee whiz, thanks! That is so nice of you to say. Hugs!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Oh Wow! I absolutely LOVE this new design... Everything about it is simply ELEGANT: the textured design in the body, the darling edging along the wing span, and that added texture in the pointed border. I can guarantee you that there will be more than one Teresa coming from my needles.
> 
> BTW, A big THANK YOU to this Teresa's name sake for giving us our Dee!


Rosalie, thanks very much for your lovely comment. I'm glad you like all the design details, I tried to make sure that every part of this tribute to mom had some "pretties" on it! I didn't want her to think I was slacking off on her watch!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Another incredible design! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It's so elegant.
> 
> I just love the texture - I'm really attracted to texture. For sure, this is my new favorite shawl design. Like Deeknits, every design you produce is my new favorite. lol!


Texture?? Ask and you shawl receive!!! (I have to leave that typo in, a pun-typo!!! I swear it was an accident!) I seem to be drawn to more textured lace lately too. Thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

brain56 said:


> Dee, each of your designs is more stunning than the last!


Thanks so much! I try to keep challenging myself to come up with new stuff, so I appreciate that vote of confidence.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations, Dee, another beautiful shawl.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dee, you have the most incredible mind to be able to continually come up with these beautiful patterns. Each time you post a new one, I wonder how you could possibly top it. But you did again. Just gorgeous!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't believe it. You just don't understand how thrilling it is for us to see these beauties you keep producing. Not only are they innovative but so easy to follow and produce one of these lovely shawls...Almost everyone that knits has wanted to do a lace shawl at one time or another but thought it was beyond their abilities but you have made it possible to do just that. 
Of course your mom is excited...It is such a thrill and honor to have a beautiful shawl named and dedicated to you...I understand completely.

You are kind and thoughtful.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Another Masterpeice! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful! if only time were my friend - I would make them all!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It certainly has that feeling. Can't wait to try it!!!


stevieland said:


> Thanks Pat! The bottom of the triangles is defined by the single decreases and twisted stitches against a reverse stockinette background. So worked in a bit thicker sock yarn like I did, the texture will very evident, but even worked in a lighter fingering weight, there will still be excellent definition and texture. It's a fun way to make lace look very different.. it looks rather modern compared to traditional lace, almost with an Art Deco feel to it.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

You've got to stop this...every time you come out with a new design, I want to make that one also.

So far, I haven't done any of them...but I'm getting to the point of trying. I'm the only one that wears shawls around here.

This is beautiful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Suo said:


> Dee, you have the most incredible mind to be able to continually come up with these beautiful patterns. Each time you post a new one, I wonder how you could possibly top it. But you did again. Just gorgeous!


Wow. I am overwhelmed! All I can say is that when you decide to quit your day job to design shawls full time (much to my DH's dismay last year), that is a lot of motivation to keep cranking out one's that hopefully are nice enough for people to want to knit.  So thanks very much.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I can't believe it. You just don't understand how thrilling it is for us to see these beauties you keep producing. Not only are they innovative but so easy to follow and produce one of these lovely shawls...Almost everyone that knits has wanted to do a lace shawl at one time or another but thought it was beyond their abilities but you have made it possible to do just that.
> Of course your mom is excited...It is such a thrill and honor to have a beautiful shawl named and dedicated to you...I understand completely.
> 
> You are kind and thoughtful.


Oh Nan, big hug to you, my friend.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> You've got to stop this...every time you come out with a new design, I want to make that one also.
> 
> So far, I haven't done any of them...but I'm getting to the point of trying. I'm the only one that wears shawls around here.
> 
> This is beautiful.


Thanks so much. Oh please, you should try it if you will wear them! Be a fashion pioneer in your neighborhood! Plus it is just great fun.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Beautiful! if only time were my friend - I would make them all!


Thanks! I love your avatar, by the way. That is so funny, and true!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> You've got to stop this...every time you come out with a new design, I want to make that one also.
> 
> So far, I haven't done any of them...but I'm getting to the point of trying. I'm the only one that wears shawls around here.
> 
> This is beautiful.


The same goes for me here... but I don't care. I love wearing them!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I echo the comments already made by many of your loyal fans. First of all, how precious to honor your mother in such sweet way - how proud she must be of you.
Love the shawl, the texture and especially the design.
Of course this will be on my 'to-do' list.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! Your shawls are all gorgeous. I am finishing my second Alexandra and then need to block the first one. Now I have another pattern to purchase!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another beautiful design. Those twisted stitches give a lovely texture to it. I am sure this will be another big hit. I particularly like the lacy edge at the top of the shawl. It really looks classy.

I am sure your mother really appreciates you dedicating it to her. Is this one going to be for her?

Sue


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Dang it, Dee! I just got all that drool cleaned off my keyboard from yesterday! :lol: (I'm getting to be like Pavlov's dog over here: New Dee design... instant drool.)


----------



## Tinkbug (Dec 31, 2013)

What a wonderful way to bless your mother- dedicating a shawl to her! She must feel very lucky to have such an artist for a daughter. Are you planning to give her this gorgeous shawl?


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Another beautiful design. Those twisted stitches give a lovely texture to it. I am sure this will be another big hit. I particularly like the lacy edge at the top of the shawl. It really looks classy.
> 
> I am sure your mother really appreciates you dedicating it to her. Is this one going to be for her?
> 
> Sue





Tinkbug said:


> What a wonderful way to bless your mother- dedicating a shawl to her! She must feel very lucky to have such an artist for a daughter. Are you planning to give her this gorgeous shawl?


Thanks. I wish I could say that my mom is getting this one, but I always have to keep a sample on hand for each of my designs. So I promised her I would make her one by the time autumn rolls around... that gives me some time to sneak it in between my other samples. Whew!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks so much to everyone who commented. I really appreciate everyone who took their time to do so, even if I didn't answer every post directly. Group hug!


----------



## Ideas4All (Feb 13, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful shawl. The pattern is wonderful. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

cant wait...lovely as usual :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW fantastic


----------



## To lulu (Mar 30, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this most difficult time. Teresa's shawl is so beautiful could I please have a copy of your pattern.
Blessings To lulu.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

stevieland, I like the shawl in your avatar. Did you create that one, too? I would love to get that pattern as well as the one in this topic. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Really beautiful!!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Breathtaking as always!!! Your Mama is very proud of you as well!
Looking forward to the pattern!
Thanks!!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Another one of your beautiful creations. They never disappoint.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Truly beautiful. Love the color. So delicate.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent shawl,beautiful work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! So pretty!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Really like the look of this - it will have to go on my to do list. I've said it before; I need more than 1 pair of hands


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

This is so beautiful!!


----------



## Faith2 one (Feb 20, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Already going through my stash to set aside the yarn for this. Your patterns are stunning and so easy. Can't wait for this.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl! Thanks for so many gorgeous shawl patterns to choose from!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Amazing. So clever to be able to design such a complicated design. Many congratulations and thanks so much for sharing the preview.


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

Stunning!!!!! I am amazed again at the creativity and the beauty. The color is fantastic!


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful, just like your mom!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

There are not enough hours in the day! Between school, part time job and life my knitting time has been cut drastically. I love this new design . I know someone who would love to receive it. 
I am going to Stitches South on Friday, I now have another project to shop for!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful. How nice that you think of your mother in so many ways and to honor her with a shawl.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

A very beautiful shawl. Your mother will love it.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucky you to go to Stitches South, I went to Stitches West and did pick up some lovely yarn for this shawl from Shalimar yarns.


Dreamfli said:


> There are not enough hours in the day! Between school, part time job and life my knitting time has been cut drastically. I love this new design . I know someone who would love to receive it.
> I am going to Stitches South on Friday, I now have another project to shop for!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to your mother, and such a lovely pattern. I can't wait to knit one myself!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Love it! Congratulations on another gorgeous design!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow!! A work pf art! Looking forward to your pattern!!!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

OMGoodness, what an absolutely gorgeous shawl. I don't know how you do it, but yours designs are so awesome. I have all your others patterns and as soon as possible I will be buying this one. It made me remember how much I love and admire my mother. I know she is very proud of you as you are an inspiration, and a true success. Thank you so much for all the joy you give us with your designs. :thumbup:


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you tell us how many yards or gr to make this shawl as I am going to Stitches South today also and would love to buy some yarn to make this pattern when you release it to us. If no, I will understand and just wait for the pattern.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

This is beautiful! And how sweet to,name it for your mom. Bet she's tickled pink!
I made my mom a prayer shawl years ago. She passed away in 2013 and I've used her shawl on many cold nights this past winter, and imagine it's a hug from her


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful pattern! I love the color you used. This pattern really caught my eye because the pattern is so different from others that I have seen.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Just so beautiful!And the color.......need i say more?


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Speechless!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to your mom. I know she must be very proud of you in all ways.


----------



## JoanLouise (Apr 4, 2014)

it is beautiful


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely shawl--looking forward to knitting it!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous pattern and such a lovely color.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

That is a beautiful shawl. Your mother must be proud to have it named after her.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Love the color!


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Lovely, lovely, lovely! Thank you for sharing


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Dee,

I have a question, are any of your shawls open enough to be used for a bridal veil if knit with either lace or cobweb weight yarns? I have an adjunct child getting married next year.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful design as usual. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Such a beautiful shawl and color. Beautiful thought creating it for your mother


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Gosh, it's gorgeous!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Dee, this is lovely. The modern (deco?) pattern has great appeal. I love that it symbolizes your view of your Mom. Sounds like you are lucky to have each other. I have to admit that I got lost in the 7 pages of responses and somewhere along the way clicked into your Ravelry Pattern store. So here I am an hour later, having visited your rapidly growing library. As I am nearing the end of my Tristano, I can see that she will be beautiful. However, Wilshire keeps nagging at me, as does Alexandria and Nadira. And of course, I was going to make a larger Ashton after I completed the shawlette. Congratulations on this new shawl. You are awesome!


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

also looking forward to this new pattern - still working on my kimani shawl


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

beautiful work. ;-)


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gee Dee between you and Gypsycream, I have to fight with myself what one to make first. Another beautiful shawl I will add to my list of to-do's.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful shawl, and what a wonderful way to honor your mother!!! Look forward to the pattern coming out and again- what a beautiful shawl! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree with Stunning! A work of art!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I am at a loss for an adequate descriptive for your talent and designs! WOW, amazing, talented, etc. just fall short...

I will just say that I enjoy knitting all of your designs and will enjoy THIS one even more as it is dedicated to your DM! Thank you for sharing your talent with all of us.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

it's beautiful


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As with all you designs, this is just exquisite. Knitting one of your shawls for me is on my bucket list. I will practice lace with a scarf first! Baby steps. Thanks for sharing your beautiful designs with us, Dee


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful just as is the tribute to your Mom!


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Love this one-can't wait for the pattern!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Another beauty, Dee! I figured it was about time since I'm just now starting the border on the last one. Love the texture and angles on this one.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Very Beautiful and I love your color choice. Kudos


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

You have created another gorgeous shawl.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Your shawl designs are a "wonder" in the making!

I hope to learn lace knitting one of these days.

Hats off to your Mother, looking beautiful in the shawl you designed for her.

Fisherwoman


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, another gorgeous design. Very touched that you dedicated this to your mom! As always, your designs are outstanding. Each one is so unique!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

stevieland, 

what an absolutely beautiful shawl! Your mother is going to be so proud wearing this shawl. Lovely tribute you wrote for her. She is a very lucky mom and it's obvious that you love her very much! 

Your work is exquisite! Eagerly looking forward to the pattern.  Would love to see some more of your work (and patterns, of course )

Judy


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful! Your designs are always outstanding!


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh wow it's beautiful!


----------



## LouiseA (Mar 18, 2014)

Simply stunning! I just finished knitting my very first lace shawl, and loved doing it. I'll look for your patterns. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Aother beauty, seems like you out do yourself with each new design!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Just got to my computer finally today, and I am overwhelmed by your comments! Thanks so very much. I'm going to take few moments to answer some of you, but please know that even if I didn't answer your individual post, I am very grateful for your kind words. I've got to get this pattern ready to send to my tech editor tomorrow morning, and that is many hours of final proofing ahead of me today! (That is not the most fun part of the process to be sure.)


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

MTNKnitter said:


> Can you tell us how many yards or gr to make this shawl as I am going to Stitches South today also and would love to buy some yarn to make this pattern when you release it to us. If no, I will understand and just wait for the pattern.


I used about 650 yards of fingering weight, but some of my test knitters used up to 740 yards. it really depends on how tightly/loosely you knit.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Love it! Can't wait til pattern comes out!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Ranger said:


> This is beautiful! And how sweet to,name it for your mom. Bet she's tickled pink!
> I made my mom a prayer shawl years ago. She passed away in 2013 and I've used her shawl on many cold nights this past winter, and imagine it's a hug from her


Thanks! I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I'm glad you still have her shawl to use, that is a beautiful sentiment.


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Another stunning beauty! You never cease to amaze me with your designs! They are truly works of art!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> Oh my goodness, Dee, this is lovely. The modern (deco?) pattern has great appeal. I love that it symbolizes your view of your Mom. Sounds like you are lucky to have each other. I have to admit that I got lost in the 7 pages of responses and somewhere along the way clicked into your Ravelry Pattern store. So here I am an hour later, having visited your rapidly growing library. As I am nearing the end of my Tristano, I can see that she will be beautiful. However, Wilshire keeps nagging at me, as does Alexandria and Nadira. And of course, I was going to make a larger Ashton after I completed the shawlette. Congratulations on this new shawl. You are awesome!


Hi there! Thanks so much. And yes, mom and I are lucky indeed to have each other. Being an only child, and with my dad gone a few years now, we are closer than ever, laughing all the time and not taking life too seriously.

Speaking of Wilshire, I just re-blocked my Wilshire sample yesterday since I have to do a trunk show with my shawls. It was getting scrunched and not very lacy looking... but a fresh block and looked all shiny and new! What a facelift a shawl gets from a new blocking. You might very well want to make that one next, it is a fun one to knit.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Dee,
> 
> I have a question, are any of your shawls open enough to be used for a bridal veil if knit with either lace or cobweb weight yarns? I have an adjunct child getting married next year.


Hmmmmm... maybe the Edwina pattern? It is more open... I think the key would be to a bit bigger needles on cobweb weight. It's hard to tell, though. My laceweight shawl are about as open as most lace patterns, but it really would depend on one's preference.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I am at a loss for an adequate descriptive for your talent and designs! WOW, amazing, talented, etc. just fall short...
> 
> I will just say that I enjoy knitting all of your designs and will enjoy THIS one even more as it is dedicated to your DM! Thank you for sharing your talent with all of us.


Amy, that is really nice of you to say that! I am blushing now...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jbaumgart said:


> stevieland,
> 
> what an absolutely beautiful shawl! Your mother is going to be so proud wearing this shawl. Lovely tribute you wrote for her. She is a very lucky mom and it's obvious that you love her very much!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Judy. If you look at the bottom of this post, you can find all my shawl patterns (as well as lots of pics if you click on the thumbnail pic of each design separately) in one place on the Ravelry link.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like it. What a beautiful design.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Awesome. And how nice you are dedicsating it to our mother.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dee,

This Shawl "Teresa" is GORGEOUS.............
I'm in line already to Purchase this one.....
and I think that I have the perfect Yarn - Blue Heron Rayon Metallic & I will up my needle size to probably a US6...But we'll see - when I look at the directions.......
Is this one in both written & chart form? .........

A Happy Birthday to your Mother..... whenever Her Special Day is.......
I will be "80" on October 29th of this year & I am going on a Royal Caribbean Knitting Cruise on Nov. 3rd.... to celebrate.... with 
My 2 daughters & DIL going with me...........

CBCarol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I just love it,but haven't cracked reading charts yet. SO......will there be a written version for the chart-phobics?Pretty please  Lindseymary


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> Your shawl designs are a "wonder" in the making!
> 
> I hope to learn lace knitting one of these days.
> 
> ...


....................................................
Fisherwoman, You've GOT to "JUST DO IT" - as for knitting lace shawls....... If you use one of Dee's patterns - you will REALLY find it is so easy... ONE STITCH AT A TIME..
If I could start knitting at 76 & then start knitting lace shawls at 77 ..... YOU CAN DO IT...................
:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Each one of your shawls is more beautiful than the other. I don't think I could pick a favorite. They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is absolutely lovely!


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

Love the lace edge. Shawl looks like another winner. Will be warching for it.


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Lovely pattern!!! The color just add to it. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

It's lovely


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Gorgeous and a wonderful tribute to your mum.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

gorgeous.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

janielha said:


> Each one of your shawls is more beautiful than the other. I don't think I could pick a favorite. They are all gorgeous!


That is really the way it is for me too! They are all my favorites! :thumbup:


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Love Teresa, she is another beautiful work of art. Look forward to having the pattern.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work and I love the color you chose.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

As usual, I love it. I wonder how you have the time and imagination to design and knit (and chart) all of these wonderful shawls. I want to knit them all.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW! I'm almost speechless - bright, beautiful, perfection at it's best! How does one get so good at knitting. Please don't tell me it takes 50 yrs. knitting daily for 12 hours. I love the color. Guess I'm not speechless, excited is more like it. Your mother surely will love it.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have seldom wanted to knit a shawl, BUT this one is so fabulous I can scarcely wait for the pattern to be available.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi there! Here are some pics of my new design called the Teresa Shawl. I used a wonderful tight-twist sock weight yarn called Dragon Sock by Dragonfly Fibers on US 4 needles. It measures about 64" x 30".
> 
> I named the shawl after my wonderful mom, Teresa Stubits. Although she is not a knitter, she loves and is fascinated by lace shawls. I choose the lace patterns for this design because they remind me of her--modern and bold (the body design), with a little bit of the traditional thrown in for good measure (the lace edge across the top). The textured lace is down-to-earth yet elegant at the same time, just like my mama! At almost 80 years old, I am so proud of how she continues to challenge herself daily and enjoys new things. She is a constant source of inspiration to me as the woman I hope to become one day.
> 
> The pattern will be available within the next couple of weeks. Thanks for having a look!


Oh that is pretty. mom will feel like she is wearing a hug in this lovely. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another beauty!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

I love it !!


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

Stunning, and greatly jealous!!!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Another beauty to add to my collection of your patterns. What a loving way to honor your mother. You are amazing.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! That's allot of Love!!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

walkingagain said:


> WOW! I'm almost speechless - bright, beautiful, perfection at it's best! How does one get so good at knitting. Please don't tell me it takes 50 yrs. knitting daily for 12 hours. I love the color. Guess I'm not speechless, excited is more like it. Your mother surely will love it.


Hi,

I just wanted to tell you about my first lace shawl - Dee O'Keefe's (aka Stevieland) Ashton Shawlette pattern. I had never read a chart and I was a bit nervous to try it. I'm no expert - not even an intermediate knitter. The instructions are exceptionally well written. You CAN do it.

There is also a Knit-a-long on this site about the Ashton that, even though it's closed to new posts, still answers some of the questions that might come up. And, Stevieland is amazing about answering questions or concerns about her designs.

Don't be afraid to try. I gave mine away as a gift and I am pleased as Punch when I see the recipient wearing it frequently. Go for it!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

maur1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you about my first lace shawl - Dee O'Keefe's (aka Stevieland) Ashton Shawlette pattern. I had never read a chart and I was a bit nervous to try it. I'm no expert - not even an intermediate knitter. The instructions are exceptionally well written. You CAN do it.
> 
> ...


Just a note-There are more than one knit along page for the Ashton. There are always one of us around to try and answer your questions


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Incredible! It's wonderful.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh! That is the most beautiful shawl I've ever seen! I love everything about it- the color , the stitches, the workmanship.... I could go on and on. Congratulations!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Guess I will just have to break down and make this one. Have not done a lace shawl - but this one has caught my attention.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Another amazing pattern. It looks so beautiful knit in that color. I'll be waiting for the pattern to be released.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> Guess I will just have to break down and make this one. Have not done a lace shawl - but this one has caught my attention.


I've not made a lace shawl either. However, I have a great-looking pattern fashioned ala Jane Austen's era. I, also, have the yarn for it; a yummy Malabrigo sock yarn. Color is a dark fern green.

Yes, break-down and this the one.

I'm not into shawls for myself. But, this one is "modern" enough to get me thinking that, I too would like to knit this beauty. Perhaps, someday down the road.


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

So beautiful love the design


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

desertcarr said:


> Another amazing pattern. It looks so beautiful knit in that color. I'll be waiting for the pattern to be released.


Me too!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

I love this


----------



## molemieke (Jan 4, 2014)

I love it!! Very beautiful.


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

absolutely beautiful...I look forward to the pattern coming out


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Thanks so much, you are so nice! I felt it was about time that my mom got her own shawl and had been wanting her to have one for a while... but I had to patiently wait until the inspiration came for just the right design. (These things seem to have a mind of their own.) She is pretty excited about the whole thing, I am happy to report!


Isn't that just how it goes though when creating things?  You did another beautiful design!!! Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

How beautiful and what a wonderful tribute to your mother.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

again you have made a pattern I just love. Can't wait to purchase it. If family members would stop expecting babies, I could get my rushton started have the pattern and yarn already, but I do love knitting for babies.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank again from the bottom of my heart to all those who have commented on the shawl. I appreciate it a bunch!!!


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I can't wait for the pattern!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Thank again from the bottom of my heart to all those who have commented on the shawl. I appreciate it a bunch!!!


You're welcome. I posted this question before, but, since I didn't hear back, thought I'd ask again. I love the shawl in your avatar and wondered if it is another of you creations? If so, is the pattern available; if not, where can I find the pattern? Thank you.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

JeanWilkins said:


> You're welcome. I posted this question before, but, since I didn't hear back, thought I'd ask again. I love the shawl in your avatar and wondered if it is another of you creations? If so, is the pattern available; if not, where can I find the pattern? Thank you.


I'm going to venture a guess on this one. Please forgive me if I am wrong. I think it might be the Elizabeth shawl? Dee will get back to you. She mentioned how she is bogged now in the final details of publishing. If you go to Dee's Ravelry store, you will be able to view all her beautiful patterns. A quick look makes me think it is Elizabeth that is calling your name. What do other people think?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

linzers said:


> I'm going to venture a guess on this one. Please forgive me if I am wrong. I think it might be the Elizabeth shawl? Dee will get back to you. She mentioned how she is bogged now in the final details of publishing. If you go to Dee's Ravelry store, you will be able to view all her beautiful patterns. A quick look makes me think it is Elizabeth that is calling your name. What do other people think?


I agree - The ELIZABETH SHAWL .................
:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> You're welcome. I posted this question before, but, since I didn't hear back, thought I'd ask again. I love the shawl in your avatar and wondered if it is another of you creations? If so, is the pattern available; if not, where can I find the pattern? Thank you.


So sorry I missed your post. My schedule has been crazy indeed the past couple of days. I am out the door in one minute to go out of town, but yes, it is the Elizabeth Shawl and it is on Ravelry. thanks so much for asking about it.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Stunning!! Love it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Another beautiful Dee shawl. Love the pattern and the color. Know your mom is so proud of you and your incredible talent.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

stevieland said:


> So sorry I missed your post. My schedule has been crazy indeed the past couple of days. I am out the door in one minute to go out of town, but yes, it is the Elizabeth Shawl and it is on Ravelry. thanks so much for asking about it.


Thank you. I found it on Ravelry and I may purchase it later. :thumbup:


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

absolutely lovely! I love that you dedicated it to your mom. How special


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful... and what a wonderful tribute to your mother!  :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a wonderful honor for your Mom. This is beautiful!


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Just Beautiful. Lovely kmitting nd color. She must be proud.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Just Beautiful. Lovely kmitting and color. She must be proud.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I LOVE this! I'm currently having a love affair with textured shawls. Can't wait for the pattern!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a beautiful shawl, and you designed it yourself. Very talented. And I love the tribute to your Mom.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Just gorgeous! Beautiful design


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks again soooooo very much to everyone who has commented. I appreciate it more than you know.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I LOVE this! I'm currently having a love affair with textured shawls. Can't wait for the pattern!!


Thanks! That's why this one got designed. I've been into the textured lace for my last few designs. I just can't get enough of it! Twisted stitches, woo hoo!!!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Another lovely shawl to make! Your work is stunning!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Dee,

Your shawl is beautiful and what a wonderful tribute to your mother!

I've read so much about your shawls here on KP and finally got up the courage to try one. I just purchased the Wilshire a few weeks ago and am about 1/2 of the way through it. (I'm only able to knit a small amount of time each day...I hate how work interferes with my knitting and social life!!) 

Anyway, like everyone else here, I'm looking forward to this one being available. Thanks so much for posting the photos!

Bonnie


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, and yet another one for me to add to my GOTTA DO IT list. LOVE the texture and cannot wait to rock this in "Ravelry Red" MadTosh; wearing it during those late-season games at Nationals Park.
Dee, you continue to amaze and astound...thank you for your wonderful patterns!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

BonnieMcC said:


> Dee,
> 
> Your shawl is beautiful and what a wonderful tribute to your mother!
> 
> ...


Hi Bonnie. I hope you are having fun with your Wilshire. Thanks so much! We just started a KAL for this new shawl (which has been renamed Teresa Rose--long story) yesterday here in the KAL section. Please join us when you are ready!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> Oh, and yet another one for me to add to my GOTTA DO IT list. LOVE the texture and cannot wait to rock this in "Ravelry Red" MadTosh; wearing it during those late-season games at Nationals Park.
> Dee, you continue to amaze and astound...thank you for your wonderful patterns!


Thanks! That red would be perfect! Quite a few testers used a similar color, and I have a kerchief version that is a bright orange... The bold design does well with bold colors!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Your shawl is incredibly beautiful! You're very talented at lace.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

wow


----------



## marlenejones (Sep 5, 2012)

The shawl is certainly very beautiful. It looks like a lot of work, but worth it. You state that the pattern will be available soon. Do you know where it will be posted? What company, etc??


thanks


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

marlenejones said:


> The shawl is certainly very beautiful. It looks like a lot of work, but worth it. You state that the pattern will be available soon. Do you know where it will be posted? What company, etc??
> 
> thanks


It's already on ravelry.com. Lots of gorgeous shawls have been knitted and posted for our viewing pleasure.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

marlenejones said:


> The shawl is certainly very beautiful. It looks like a lot of work, but worth it. You state that the pattern will be available soon. Do you know where it will be posted? What company, etc??
> 
> thanks


Try this:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teresa-rose


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely shawl and lovely color!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, I want that one.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Another gorgeous shawl!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is gorgeous, Dee. Every time that I look at it, I see something else that I love about it. This time around it is how nice & solid the bind off looks.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wanted to do a quick check in. We flooded! Good news is that my house (48 foot travel trailer) has no water inside other than where the toilet overflowed. My office had three feet of water in it. Good news the yarn and fabric in there was high enough it didnt get wet. Bad news everything else did. My car got very wet, but she started again and is running! 
The work now begins. We count ourselves very fortunate! The washer and dryer died, some tools, and a few pieces of furniture is all we lost. Many people lost much more. I would love to do this shawl I even have the perfect yarn for it. Just not much time to knit right now. Hope all of you are well and dry!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Just wanted to do a quick check in. We flooded! Good news is that my house (48 foot travel trailer) has no water inside other than where the toilet overflowed. My office had three feet of water in it. Good news the yarn and fabric in there was high enough it didnt get wet. Bad news everything else did. My car got very wet, but she started again and is running!
> The work now begins. We count ourselves very fortunate! The washer and dryer died, some tools, and a few pieces of furniture is all we lost. Many people lost much more. I would love to do this shawl I even have the perfect yarn for it. Just not much time to knit right now. Hope all of you are well and dry!


Happy to hear you are safe. I can't imagine that much rain in so short a time.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

We couldn't either. Never seen that much water even after hurricanes. Came up within an hour. But all is well here.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Please pray for our family. My mother is gravely ill. I will be flying out Tuesday to be with her and my Dad.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Please pray for our family. My mother is gravely ill. I will be flying out Tuesday to be with her and my Dad.


Prayers being said.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> ...My mother is gravely ill. ...


Sending all of my positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Happy for you that there is time to be with her. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW! WOW !


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Please pray for our family. My mother is gravely ill. I will be flying out Tuesday to be with her and my Dad.


Sending prayers for healing for your Mother and for strength and peace of mind for you and your family.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for the prayers. She passed away this morning. I made it to Vegas just in time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> Thank you for the prayers. She passed away this morning. I made it to Vegas just in time.


Sorry for your loss. Use your happy memories together to help you through these hard times.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

It is sad but so glad you got there in time. Will always stay with you.A real gift as was the last shawl you named for her.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been through a lot of her belongings but have not found the shawls I made her. They must be away somewhere safe. I hope I find them before I leave.


----------

